# Lake Rupert Hammertown Lake Info?



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone here fish Lake Rupert or Hammertown Lake (Jackson City Reservoir) Any other good lakes in the area? Thanks!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Rupert is loaded with channel cats.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish are being caught, come on down!! You also might wanna try Jackson lake in oak hill.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

3 of us Spent all day saturday at hammertown on a boat. Not a bite, we only panfish. Spoke to a regular and he said its still in winter mode. All fish were on the bottom throughout 20 to 50ft. Didnt even see a fish in the water. Temp 51/52. Water is usually very clear but it was very stained.

Rupert not much better. Temp 62 till the rain. Got a few gills. Water stained to slight muddy depending on section.

Never been on Jackson Lake by boat, but a lot of lillys there in the summer.


----------

